# Betta Fish Yawns



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Does anybody's betta fish "Yawn"? Do you know if they are taking a drink of water or what? I think it is very cute.

Exhibit A:


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Haha yep, Puffy does that :3 it's so cute~


----------



## JosShavaughn (Jul 23, 2010)

Zombie did that night before last. Well he might have done it last night, but I didn't see it. It was very cute.


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

i love it when they yawn


----------



## BettaBuddi1221 (Jul 21, 2010)

Since I am new do they do that every night/day?


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

ive seen both of mine, Jaws and Bella, yawn...its hilarious


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hahaha! When Lucky does it I can see his teeth! lol


----------

